# Miss My Truck



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Hopefully tomorrow my truck will be ready. It's been in the body shop for a week and a half. They should finish the wrap by mid day and I can pick it up. Then the pain staking task of reloading it. 
I have been using a pickup and pulling my 14' trailir. What a pain that has been.


----------

